# Where to buy ferts.



## Juiceworld (Dec 13, 2010)

Just as the title says, Where can I buy dry fertz in the Brampton/Mississauga area


----------



## acropora1981 (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm not sure about up that way, but I get mine from

Grow It All Inc
165 Geary Avenue, Toronto, ON M6H 2B8
(416) 588-9595

They have a micro nutrient powder and then you just buy the macro's individually:

Potassium nitrate (KNO3)
Potassium monophosphate (KP04)
Magnesium sulphate - (MgSO4)
Potassium sulphate (KSO4)

They may be slightly different (more K's)

I use this formula:

http://aquaria.net/articles/plants/fertsols/macro/

They are extremely inexpensive, and you can make an absolute tonne of fertz with single containers. You will run out of KNO3 first as it is used in higher proportion.


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

+1

Any hydroponics shop will have them. I used the "dutch nutrient formula" for mine.


----------



## mdvo (Nov 10, 2011)

does the dutch nutrient formula take care of the micro nutrients and how much do you mix to make a solution, and how much of the solution do you dose per day?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

This should be helpful:

http://hydroponics.ca/can_distributors_index.html


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

I bought mine from Second Nature Hydroponics in Mississauga. 

2133 Royal Windsor Drive #4
Mississauga
Ontario
Canada
L5J 1K5


----------



## mkblitz (Oct 12, 2011)

any idea if they ship or if there are online dealers? All those locations are a real bummer to drive to.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

mkblitz said:


> any idea if they ship or if there are online dealers? All those locations are a real bummer to drive to.


There is a store in Markham...

66 Bullock Drive, Unit 1
Markham, Ontario
L3P 3P2
Phone 905-201-9939
Fax 905-201-8785


----------



## mkblitz (Oct 12, 2011)

Darkblade48 said:


> There is a store in Markham...
> 
> 66 Bullock Drive, Unit 1
> Markham, Ontario
> ...


Haha, I know.. But I dont want to drive out there


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

Just asking ,,, is there anyone in Scarborough? Thanks.


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

Yep and yep ... mine shipped from Scarborough.

I used EI for dosing and had them premixed in 500ml water bottles. Each bottle was labeled with the dosing amount.


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

JP, how much they charged you for shipping?


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

J-P said:


> Yep and yep ... mine shipped from Scarborough.
> 
> I used EI for dosing and had them premixed in 500ml water bottles. Each bottle was labeled with the dosing amount.


where to ?


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

http://www.hydroponics.com/hydroshops/canadian_locations/scarborough.html

These guys are in Scar, I haven't dealt with them so you should call ahead for dry ferts.

I'm looking for some KNo3 myself.


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

TY guys I passed this , its close to my place, 10 min drive. Do they deal personally or just by phone ?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

balutpenoy2oy said:


> TY guys I passed this , its close to my place, 10 min drive. Do they deal personally or just by phone ?


There is a walk-in unit; you can go in and make your purchases.


----------

